# Truma heater cutting out



## dwbaird (Feb 18, 2007)

Just spent a week away and the heater keeps cutting out. It is a truma 3002S. It will work for about 3 to 5 mins and cut out ,the electronic igniter kicks in but will not relight it. If i push the main button down it lights but will cut out once released. Once left for a short while can be used again, is this a major problem or a simple fix and does the battery that is fitted cause this. Lucky the weather was warm.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I might be able to suggest some things to look at, if you light up say three rings of your gas hob, dose the flames all stay at full height? if not suspect the gas bottle being empty, the regulator being faulty which is a common fault, I assume you are using propane gas... just a few basic things to look at first... I can be a real can of worms to fault find.... hope this is the starting point, then we go to the gas jet and the thermocouple in the heater etc... best of luck


----------



## dwbaird (Feb 18, 2007)

bulk tank fitted and full , fridge,water, and hob all working fine, a red led at the bottom on the heater comes on when the flame goes out, not sure what that means


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Is there an external flue cover for the Truma boiler fitted? If so, have you left it on?

Not meant to be a silly question......I left mine on last week and spent an hour wondering what the hell was wrong.

Wandered around the outside of the M/H and there was the answer to my problem staring at me.


----------



## dwbaird (Feb 18, 2007)

The flue is the chimney type but will get the step ladder out and check it out, but there are a couple of mobile fitters around here will book it with one of them for a check up


----------



## dwbaird (Feb 18, 2007)

I seemed to have fixed it, took front cover off and the only thing amiss was a small bit of metal with two wires going to it. Put it back in its slot and bent the tabs over to secure it, ran the heating for 30 mins and no problem, probable our pot holed roads shook it loose


----------

